
How to Use Parameters with sp_execute_exterenal_script - nielsb
http://www.nielsberglund.com/2018/03/11/microsoft-sql-server-r-services---sp_execute_external_script---ii/
======
nielsb
A post where we look at the @params and @parameter1 parameters in
sp_execute_external_script

